# Christmas Nails



## Mira bhd (Nov 12, 2013)

Christmas Nails art could be a nice manner to induce into the season. Break out your glittering golds, stunning reds and plush greens and go crazy. Not certain what to try to to, then take a look through this Christmas Nails Art Collection below.

Konad has quite a few Stamping Plates that are handy for this season. Image plate m12 has nothing however Christmas orientated styles.(christmas nails) I conjointly assume that the bow on plate m41 would look good as a well - quite like wrapping your nails up.

Your taped mani's will additionally look nice for your Christmas nails. If you feel prefer it wants one thing else - then add a bit of sparkle with a number of rhinestones.

"christmas nails "





If you're lost for inspiration - just have a go searching you. What can you see? You're bound to determine a Christmas Tree at some stage. Ideas from this might be:

{christmas nails }the lights on the tree. Using any tool for dotting you could add some lights to you nails and also the freehand draw a line to connect them.

Tinsel. This would need to be anything with glitter.

The Star at the high of the tree. This might become a simple star in silver. Not positive if you can draw this - add 5 dots to your nails in the position of the 5 points of the star. Then fill in the blanks.

How concerning the Christmas tree itself. You can simply create a triangle employing a tape then decorate it with a sheer glitter, some baubles and a rhinestone star.

What regarding getting ideas from presents?

The 1st thing I suppose of is Bows and Ribbons. How concerning a French tip with a bow as the dividing line between the tip of your nail and the remainder of it.

Wrapping paper. Have a have a look at the designs that are out this year. What may you replicate on your nails?





And then there are the house decoration[christmas nails]:

Holly - Dotting tools come back to the rescue again."christmas nails "Add 3 dots in red for the berries. Swap to a green polish and add dots where the points of the leaves would be. Then fill within the remaining lines to make the leaf.

Snowmen would be a fun look, or even a Santa.

What alternative things are around you that you'll use as inspiration for your Christmas nails art styles?

source:beauty213


----------



## glitteraddict (Nov 14, 2013)

I was just about to start this thread, then I noticed it was already started. I'm loving your candy cane nails!

I am crazy about my new Zoya polish in Chyna- so easy when there's just no time for fancy nail art.


----------



## NailCentric (Dec 15, 2013)

I love Christmas time of year and the mood eventually gets to my nails. But I somehow want to stay away from the traditional red-green-glittery look. So I got inspired by a dark blue and silver Christmas decoration to create this manicure:





I like how unpredictable it turned out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1 (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NailCentric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love Christmas time of year and the mood eventually gets to my nails. But I somehow want to stay away from the traditional red-green-glittery look. So I got inspired by a dark blue and silver Christmas decoration to create this manicure:





I like how unpredictable it turned out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not sure what you mean by unpredictable, but I really like the combination. Blue, white, and silver is a beautiful Holiday look!


----------



## Monika1 (Dec 21, 2013)

I did this recently thinking of Christmas, but I like how it can be interpreted in many ways:


----------



## Monika1 (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glitteraddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was just about to start this thread, then I noticed it was already started. I'm loving your candy cane nails!

I am crazy about my new Zoya polish in Chyna- so easy when there's just no time for fancy nail art.





It really is a lovely polish to wear during the holidays. Is All Laquered Up your site?


----------



## glitteraddict (Dec 26, 2013)

No, I don't have a site yet. Just too lazy to take my own picture...

Time for NEW YEARS NAILS !


----------



## DoroteaBeauty (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's my easy snowflake and christmas tree nail tutorial! Go ahead and like and subscribe for more videos like this if you like these ones, cause I've prepared so many new things coming up!^^

Lots of love!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------

